# No new ideas under the sun



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

okay, it’s an old saying.
I’m very sure that if any of you out there have a really great new idea for something within our industry, you’re not about to share it here (fear of poaching).

But, what about ideas that you might think are “new”? Hopefully, some members here might be able to point out that it’s already been done in Timbuktu or some such.
Cmon, folk, let’s shatter some dreams.

My idea was to open a venue called “Soup Kitchen”, which is exactly as it sounds, except that we would charge the hoi polloi for the genuine homeless experience and donate profits to genuine Soup kitchens.
What say you?


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

How about my new restaurant “Snowflakes”?
All wait staff are qualified counsellors, there is a strict no-gender identifying wording (bartender, not barman, God or Goddess worshiping is disallowed, etc)
Vegan, but not allowed to be called vegan because it’s a label that may offend. Plus honey is bee saliva, so you are torturing a bee by consuming it. Or something.

(This is intended to be a humorous thread too)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A few years ago I had an urge to open a place called "Twisted" where classic dishes would be deconstructed using molecular gastronomy as my medium. 

For instance "Caesar" would be romain juice "caviar" pearls scattered across a 15" white plate, eye-dropper placed beads of x virg. Olive oil, micro planed lemon zest, and a sous-vide-butter poached anchovy filet stiffly draped across a precisely cut 3/4" x 1 1/2" (19 mm x 30 mm) hunk of gran paderno... Ah sh*t, I forgot the crouton...Maybe freeze dried crouton powder?


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

Perhaps Blumenthal beat you to it.
It’s funny, because I used to work with a marvellous very young apprentice who was right into molecular gastronomy, with suspensions, powders, soils, foams and wacky plate-ups. He was seventeen, and an imagination beyond explanation.
The exec chef (reluctantly) allowed all this nonsense, and he had his own shelf in the office - it looked more like a chemistry lab than anything I had ever seen in a kitchen.
He now serves chicken schnitzel with gravy at a local pub.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Every since my trip to Japan, I have had a thing for Ramen. I love soups of all styles and flavors and this Ramen was insane! I also love real Cuban sandwiches. I'm pretty sure someone somewhere has a Ramen food truck. But, I bet no one has a food truck that serves both Ramen soups and Cubano Sandwiches. 

Ha!....Japuban fusion! 

Meh....I think I'll just stay retired, drink my wine and grow my basils and tomatoes.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno...
Vancouver has a successful franchise of street mini-trucks called "Japa dog" serving Japanese influenced hotdogs for under 6$...


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

How about a line of gay leather man chef uniforms? Chaps might be an issue...


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

cronker said:


> How about my new restaurant "Snowflakes"?
> All wait staff are qualified counsellors, there is a strict no-gender identifying wording (bartender, not barman, God or Goddess worshiping is disallowed, etc)
> Vegan, but not allowed to be called vegan because it's a label that may offend. Plus honey is bee saliva, so you are torturing a bee by consuming it. Or something.
> 
> (This is intended to be a humorous thread too)





cronker said:


> How about a line of gay leather man chef uniforms? Chaps might be an issue...


I'd ask that you keep your political views and homophobia off of a food site, hopefully the mods see this soon. Sounds to me like you're the one in need of some new ideas, old man.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

Bit hard to be homophobic when I’m a gay man.
Lighten up, old sauce.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I want to open a place called 'Ma's Kitchen. Customers come in and rummage through homestyle fridges, find something they like and toss it in the 'wave if necessary. Leave the dirty dishes in the sink please and pay the person in the housecoat and fuzzy slippers on your way out.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

peachcreek said:


> I want to open a place called 'Ma's Kitchen. Customers come in and rummage through homestyle fridges, find something they like and toss it in the 'wave if necessary. Leave the dirty dishes in the sink please and pay the person in the housecoat and fuzzy slippers on your way out.


Love it. Lol! Can we eat in front of the TV, too?? :lol:


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

I’m there!


----------



## It'sGoat (Dec 20, 2017)

My first idea for a restaurant (back when I was 16 or so and had no real experience in the industry) Was a place that served a new regional menu every month or so, and I don't just mean the menu, I mean complete re-decoration, name change, dining room layout...ect. I thought It would be cool to have a place that did American classics one month, then maybe Italian, Japanese, African and so on in order to prevent people from getting bored.

Currently I think it'd be cool to have a type of open-mic thing, but instead of poetry or comedy it would be for rants, venting, or unpopular opinions. Make it somehow anonymous like having people wear a box over their heads with a voice changer or something.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

It'sGoat said:


> My first idea for a restaurant (back when I was 16 or so and had no real experience in the industry) Was a place that served a new regional menu every month or so, and I don't just mean the menu, I mean complete re-decoration, name change, dining room layout...ect. I thought It would be cool to have a place that did American classics one month, then maybe Italian, Japanese, African and so on in order to prevent people from getting bored.
> 
> Currently I think it'd be cool to have a type of open-mic thing, but instead of poetry or comedy it would be for rants, venting, or unpopular opinions. Make it somehow anonymous like having people wear a box over their heads with a voice changer or something.


Yep 
But there was a Mystery Diner episode like that.
In regard the "moving" theme, I've thought that also. I had a thought, because I work currently in an op-shop, that mis-matched plating, dining ware etc would be funky and make people smile.
Been done now.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

cronker said:


> Bit hard to be homophobic when I'm a gay man.
> Lighten up, old sauce.


Meh, not buying it. You brought politics into the forum, and still used absurd gay stereotypes for, what, a "laugh."

Be better than that.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

someday said:


> Meh, not buying it. You brought politics into the forum, and still used absurd gay stereotypes for, what, a "laugh."
> 
> Be better than that.


I've booked you a table at Snowflakes.


----------



## r.shackleford (Jul 16, 2009)

one word PORKLANDIA, A Portland Oregon themed tail to snout bacon restaurant. 
Evey vegan pig consumed has its own Wikipedia and Linkdin page so that your guests can be sure that it lived a full happy life.
You tube channel screening the yoga studio/abatoir where the pig reaches a state of nirvana before being slaughtered
Plaid everywhere, beards, tattoos and piercings are compulsory for both staff and guests (including children)
Nightly poetry slams


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The only way Snowflake's


r.shackleford said:


> one word PORKLANDIA, A Portland Oregon themed tail to snout bacon restaurant.
> Evey vegan pig consumed has its own Wikipedia and Linkdin page so that your guests can be sure that it lived a full happy life.
> You tube channel screening the yoga studio/abatoir where the pig reaches a state of nirvana before being slaughtered
> Plaid everywhere, beards, tattoos and piercings are compulsory for both staff and guests (including children)
> Nightly poetry slams


Just to add a touch of ambience, how about featuring spoken word performances set to soothing tones of Icelandic speed metal while offering a delightful Amuse Bouche of Spring greens and baby Harp Seal tartar.....?? :lol::lol:


----------



## don rich (Jun 1, 2015)

someday said:


> Meh, not buying it. You brought politics into the forum, and still used absurd gay stereotypes for, what, a "laugh."
> 
> Be better than that.


What leather pants with no ass? What about beehive hairdos and over pretentious makeup? Absurdity is normality my friend. Normal is absurd.


----------



## don rich (Jun 1, 2015)

How about a sex food restaurant. Go with it where you will.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

My original idea, before i got into the business, was to have a 20-30 seat dining room that served whatever I want on any given day. I'd go shopping in the morning, get whatever I felt that day, and that's what the people would eat.


----------

